# Does anyone ever have stomach cramps that wake you out of sleep?



## dina (Nov 17, 2004)

I have been waken up in the middle of the night with intense stomach cramps. Usually occuring twice a week. I was wondering if anyone else had stomach cramps in the middle of the night? Please let me know if this is a normal symptom of IBS. I was diagnosed with Ibs after having a colonoscopy earlier this year. Numerious tests have showed no problems. I just thought Ibs shouldn't wake you out of a sleep.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I've heard that ibs is not supposed to wake you up, but I get it so bad maybe once a month where I wake up with stomach cramps in the middle of the night. It used to happen almost everynight of the week, until I started taking flagyl, since then its alot better.


----------



## heather joy (Jul 30, 2000)

It's happened to me many times, especially during times of stress. I've also heard that IBS shouldn't awaken you at night. I talked to my gastro about it and he said that he'd read the same thing, but in his practice he's seen it many times. I, like you, have had numerous tests to rule out other conditions so I wouldn't worry too much. Are you a light sleeper? During the times I experience this, I notice that if I wake up briefly (even partially) during the night I sometimes will immediately get cramps. They won't always actually wake me up, even though they happen in the middle of the night. Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2000)

i also awaken with cramps at night. i've found this only happens when i consume certain trigger foods before bed. think about what you've been eating and when... this could be causing yer attacks.


----------



## dina (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. It's nice to know I'm not alone. This site has helped me in so many ways. I do think I need to look at my diet before bed more closely.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I got awakened from sleep when my IBS was bad many times. So I think just this thread confirms that the "hard rule" that "IBS does not wake you up from your sleep" needs to be put to sleep. At least by those practitioners who look right at you and say "No. That does not happen". So, what, am I hallucinating?


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Whoever said that waking with stomach cramps or D probaly doesn't have IBS. I have had it happen a number of times .Who knows why but it usually starts with cramping and spasms then D. I think the problem with statements like 'waking with cramps or D doesn't usually happen with IBS' makes those of us that do (wake from it) feel like we are crazy .We are told we have IBS,nothing else is wrong yet if that happens it must be something else! More research needs to be done on IBS and the people who suffer with it.Anyway,I find when this does happen a heat pack helps.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Add me to the list of those awakened with cramps, in fact it just happended last night, I was awake most of the night because of it. I too had all the tests and told its IBS. I think the Doc's need to update their info.sickofsick


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2000)

Yep, add me to the list of those who wake up with terrible cramps. I'm lucky in that my doctors' (family and GI) don't look at me like I have 3 heads when I have complaints. They listen to me seriously and try something or let me make suggestions. I've never heard that IBS shouldn't waken you with cramping. I don't care what any medical person says, we know our bodies. They don't. (And it's NOT in our heads)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2000)

The only times I wake up in the middle of the night with cramps is when I've consumed alcohol before I go to bed. I don't mean just a little though. Just when I've gone overboard which is rarely.Tummyblues


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2000)

I had the cramping in the night last night. Was miserable. Then started going to the bathroom about 6:30 a.m. and had diarrihea all morning. Had to take some Pepto.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Add me to the list too. When I get woke up in the middle of the night I know that I am REALLY in for it. For me, if I get it at night it is always worse than when I get it during the day. Isn't that odd?Renee


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2000)

I am the same as you, Ponygirl. If I get the cramps, I know that, after an hour or so of agony, the D will hit and it's going to be BAD. I wish IBS did'nt wake us up (well, on second thought... I take that back. I'd rather have D in the potty than in the bed).


----------



## Kris Stankiewicz (Mar 16, 2013)

I suffered from this for the past year, ironically my doctor figured it out for me after the most extreme attack I had. It turned out to be that my gallbladder had a thickened wall, short version I had a gallbladder infection and when it would flare up it would release the infection into my stomach "bile ducts" causing the pain. I had read this post a while ago and thought as most that it was never going to go away. Hopefully this helps as I know the pain and the lack of sleep that this is causing people.


----------

